# Farrakhan ticked at Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trouble in paradise I guess. Remember Obama's buddy reverend Wright and Farrakhan went to Libya a couple of years ago and met with their friend Muammar Gaddafi? I remember that. I wondered at the time why a supposed Christian pastor and a ranting lunatic Muslim went together to meet with another ranting lunatic Muslim. I think it was three lunatic Muslims.

I noticed Farrakhan talked about Obama's people in Africa. Hmmm if I laugh will that make me a birther? :rollin:

http://www.hapblog.com/2011/03/who-hell ... r-are.html



> "Who The Hell Do You Think You Are?" Farrakhan Blasts Obama For Calling For Qaddafi to Step Down (Video)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is the full quote, Farrakhan to Obama:


> 'Be Careful, Brother. Who The Hell Do You Think You Are?'


Hmmmm brother? As in fellow Muslim? That's my guess.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Odummer doesn't know if he is afoot or horseback :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Odummer doesn't know if he is afoot or horseback :eyeroll:


I think this quote from Newt Gingrich got it exactly right:


> CALLS OBAMA 'SPECTATOR-IN-CHIEF'...


----------

